

Tactics for Designing Games While Depressed - dfabulich
http://www.choiceofgames.com/blog/2011/03/five-tactics-for-designing-games-while-depressed/

======
sthatipamala
This is great advice for people who are not depressed also. When you work on
something for a long time without releasing, you start to scrutinize
everything you've made and lose faith in it. Releasing in shorter
cycles/getting user feedback keeps you motivated better.

